# some leftover pics



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2007)

My neighbor caught some dolphin...I smoked it and
he made a dip..




dinner I forgot to post last week




made a reduction for the sauce





chicken last night...still working on it


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 11, 2007)

Great looking meals Jim!  I like the idea of the smoked dolphin dip!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2007)

what do you guys think about the chicken?


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 11, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> what do you guys think about the chicken?




I love chicken ( dark meat here).


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Looking good Capp


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks good!!! How did he cook the Dolphin fish? Are you talking about Dorado aka Mahi Mahi, Dolphin fish? That's some good fish!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 11, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> what do you guys think about the chicken?




Jim the chicken looked good but everytime I tried to taste it I would scrape my teeth on the screen.  




			
				surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Looks good!!! How did he cook the Dolphin fish? Are you talking about Dorado aka Mahi Mahi, Dolphin fish? That's some good fish!



Yes that is what he's referring too, not "Flipper"!  LOL


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2007)

yep , mahi mahi...I was doing butts and he came over and we threw it on for a little while...he added cream cheese and chives and blended it up.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2007)

and yes, one of my favorite sides in the summer is onions and
cukes in vinegar.  That's all you need.  Tomatos are getting big,
not turning red yet...can't wait for the first 12 soggy mater sandwiches.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 11, 2007)

Ahhh, toasted tomato sandwiches, a little butter, some salt & pepper and some big, fresh, juicy tomatoes. Don't get much better than that, except if you put some bacon on it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2007)

Blasphemy!

white bread (not toasted), mayo, tomato slices and snp..that's it.........

heaven in your hand (and mouth)


----------



## allie (Jun 11, 2007)

Toasted?  No way!  Just like Cappy, white bread (very fresh stick to the roof of your mouth bread), mayo, tomatoes, snp and oh man what a meal!  Pair it with fresh corn, just cut off the cob and cooked in butter.  Man, that's some good eats!

Cappy, the food looks great!  I'd love to try that dolphin dip.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 11, 2007)

NOT FLIPPER!  Cappy I'm have to a looong talk with BOY


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 11, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":80jgzj3b]what do you guys think about the chicken?




Jim the chicken looked good but everytime I tried to taste it I would scrape my teeth on the screen.  




			
				surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Looks good!!! How did he cook the Dolphin fish? Are you talking about Dorado aka Mahi Mahi, Dolphin fish? That's some good fish!



Yes that is what he's referring too, not "Flipper"!  LOL[/quote:80jgzj3b]
I know not flipper.. I live on the gulf of Mexico too.. We call them Dorados..I surf with Flippers!!...


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2007)

Chicken looks great!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Ahhh, toasted tomato sandwiches, a little butter, some salt & pepper and some big, fresh, juicy tomatoes. Don't get much better than that, except if you put some bacon on it.



Toasted Italian bread!


----------



## john pen (Jun 11, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":160p5e2n]Ahhh, toasted tomato sandwiches, a little butter, some salt & pepper and some big, fresh, juicy tomatoes. Don't get much better than that, except if you put some bacon on it.



Toasted Italian bread![/quote:160p5e2n]

x2 here..Toasted itialian bread, mayo, tomatoes snp; its like crack for me...


----------



## john a (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd say you have that chicken figured out, looks great.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 12, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Ahhh, toasted tomato sandwiches, a little butter, some salt & pepper and some big, fresh, juicy tomatoes. Don't get much better than that, except if you put some bacon on it.


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM..Bacon! :P


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

Id score that chicken a 8 on apearance Cappy.  Great color.


----------

